# 2010 Canadian National Amateur - WINNER ANNOUNCED!! Post #1



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

*Winner - 2010 National Amateur Championship 

 *  *6. FTCH AFTCH Flatlands Sledgehammer
Owner/Handler Connie Swanson*
​ _*

Running Order*_



> *N**o
> Dog Name  *
> *Owner *
> *Handler *
> ...


Good luck to all, especially our RTF members and their dogs who are participating!!


*Winner - 2010 National Amateur Championship  *
 *6. FTCH AFTCH Flatlands Sledgehammer, Owner/Handler Connie Swanson*
 


*Finalists*
*2. Moira River Maddy, Owner/Handler Greg MacInnis*​* 4. After Five, Owner/Handler Jim Dorobek*
* 6. FTCH AFTCH Flatlands Sledgehammer, Owner/Handler Connie Swanson*
*12. CAFC Maxflys Lumpy, Owner Barbara & Jerry Younglove, Handler Jerry Younglove*
*18. Stormycreek's Old Salty, Owner/Handler David Yeo*
*19. FTCH AFTCH Ottercreek's Gryphon, Owner/Handler Larry Baker*
*20. FTCH AFTCH Pilkington Casper Of Mt Granite, Owner/Handler Gerry Burmaster*
*35. FTCH AFTCH She:kon Kawera Hon:sti, Owner/Handler Jim Green*
*39. FC AFC CFC CAFC Miss T MH, Owner/Handler Pete Plourde*
*43. Pikingtons Caesar Augustus, Owner/Handler John Unruh*
*48. FTCH Kapriver Emmy Lu, Owner/Handler Vic Ricci*
*51. The High Roller, Owner/Handler Richard Dresser*
*53. FTCH AFTCH Pilkingtons Kayte of Southgate, Owner/Handler William Cumming*
*55. L And L Just A Gigolo, Owner/Handler Howard Simson*
*72. FTCH AFTCH Baypoints Star of Ladnermarsh, Owner/Handler Jerome So*


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Start of the 2010 Canadian National Amateur stake - Monday, July 12, 2010 at 8:30 a.m.

Completion of stake and crowning of 2010 Champion - Saturday, July 17, 2010

Grounds:


> The grounds will consist of local land and water sites located near North Bay. The land will consist primarily of rolling hay fields and pastureland that have been used previously for licensed trials. Water sites will consist of a variety of stick ponds, beaver ponds, cattail swamps and open marshes. Properties vary from private to crown owned public lands. Not only will the grounds provide challenging tests on both water and land for the competitors but the Northern Ontario scenery will provide a spectacular background for everyone's enjoyment. Together with the variable rolling terrain and picturesque background, the gallery setups are expected to provide superior viewing for the tests.


_http://www.nrcc-canada.com/natl-am/2010/natl-am-gen-info.html_


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Go Livvy # 15, Emmit # 40, and Ham # 66.


----------



## Eric Fryer (May 23, 2006)

Beet me to it Jacob.... Pulling for team McKnight!!


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

So if we are sending best wishes I have to first off wish best of luck to the Flint River dogs: 4 Rocka, 10 Quake, 11 Wiley, 30 Tie, 51 Dice, 55 Deuce and 75 Moose. Then there is my friend Sally Ann with 13 Yukon and 50 Ice and Mark and 42 Blue.

Best of luck to all!!

Andy


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Eric Fryer said:


> Beet me to it Jacob.... Pulling for team McKnight!!



sign me up for that Team boys....Bill is going with three bullets..and he has been there before...I like his chances...


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

BonMallari said:


> sign me up for that Team boys....Bill is going with three bullets..and he has been there before...I like his chances...


Looks like Sharon Gierman has 4 bullets!!!  I'm pulling for my girls parents!!!

Go #27 and #45!!!

Bill Good luck to you as well!!!!!


----------



## Janet Kimbrough (Aug 14, 2003)

I am pulling for Lee Woodhouse with dog #26 & 65 and Howard Simpson with #30 & 55.

Good Luck to all!!!

Janet


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Good luck to Team McKnight!


----------



## BWCA Labs Margo Penke (Jan 20, 2010)

How exciting, we'll be sure to be 'watching', wish it was in person!


----------



## justchessys (Dec 2, 2005)

Best of luck to Lee Woodhouse and Howard Simpson.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2010)

Good Luck to Bill Mcknight with Livvy, Ham, and Emmitt


----------



## Algoma Retriever Assoc (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm going to start by wishing everyone the best of luck, but I especially want to send good luck out to all the dogs that I've thrown birds for: 4, 10, 11, 19, 20, 22, 26, 30, 55, 57, 59, 65, 75.


----------



## Lenore (Apr 2, 2010)

Good luck to all!!


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

you can log on to www.nrcc-canada.com for daily reports and pics form the national. Weather is hot here. First series is suppose to be a water triple with a retired gun. Dog 64 starts..

Barb


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

byounglove said:


> you can log on to www.nrcc-canada.com for daily reports and pics form the national. Weather is hot here. First series is suppose to be a water triple with a retired gun. Dog 64 starts..
> 
> Barb


Good Luck Barb!


----------



## cotts135 (Aug 5, 2008)

Meet Howard last year at the Nationals in Dover, a true gentleman and very nice guy. It would be hard not to root for him and his two dogs one of them the defending champion. However my heart is going for Ron LaDuke and Grouse (68)


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Because I had to search for the updates:

http://www.nrcc-canada.com/natl-am/2010/natl-am-results.html


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

5 dogs were scratched. 1 dog was a No Show.

Running order in original post has been updated.


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Description, photos and drawings of Test 1 (Water Triple) and Test 2 (Land Blind) can now be seen at http://www.nrcc-canada.com/natl-am/2010/natl-am-results.html#wp1015842


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

"All dogs have been called back to Test 3 a water blind..."


----------



## Eric Fryer (May 23, 2006)

Who is doing the hand drawings of the tests on the web-site? Man what great pictures, they are hands down the best I have ever seen. Damn near look better then the photographs.


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

Here are some photo's of the handlers & dogs on the line that I found on the Canadian Hunting Dog Forum on post # 6. A few people I recognize are Jim Dorobek, Jerry Younglove, Sharon Gierman, Ed Zeerip, Howard Simson.

http://www.canadianhuntingdogs.com/forums/showthread.php?4935-CND-National-Am...&p=35902


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Test #3:

Test 3 is a 168 yard water blind through the length of the pond that was used in tests 1 and 2.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

*All my posts about the trial are coming from here.*

http://www.nrcc-canada.com/natl-am/2010/natl-am-results.html

With the test only taking 2 1/2 - 3 minutes per dog the last dog completed the water blind at 12:00. Callbacks were given at 12:30, with 62 dogs called back to the 4th test. Dogs 5, 10, 31, 36, 38, 52, and 65 were not called back.


----------



## Lesa Cozens Dauphin (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks for the links and updates. The sketches are really nice!

lesa c


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Test 4 - Land Triple with a Retired Gun
Updated at 3:30 pm

Test 4 is a land triple with a retired bird at the left gun station. The centre gun is 230 yards throwin right to left. The left gun is 180 yards and is thrown left to right and the right gun is 140 yards throwing right to left. The order of the guns is centre, left, right. All stations are throwing ducks. A ditch runs across the lines to the left and centre birds.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Those really are very nice drawings for the test setips? Anyone know the artist?


----------



## krakadawn (Jan 8, 2006)

Dona Martin is the official National Reorter and was appointed by the CNRRC Executive to do so.. She is in charge of our web site www.nrcc-canada.com. You will find all up dates here as she is reporting right from the site with very little time delay.
Dona will also be doing the National in September.
Glad you are enjoying/appreciating her efforts.

Jim


----------



## Kevin Hannah (Jan 6, 2003)

krakadawn said:


> Dona Martin is the official National Reorter and was appointed by the CNRRC Executive to do so.. She is in charge of our web site www.nrcc-canada.com. You will find all up dates here as she is reporting right from the site with very little time delay.
> Dona will also be doing the National in September.
> Glad you are enjoying/appreciating her efforts.
> 
> Jim


Coverage has been great Jim, almost like real time.

Drawings and photos are really good as well. Good luck guys


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

The American Nationals should Hire Dona to do their drawings.


----------



## Glenda Brown (Jun 23, 2003)

Those are marvelous drawings. The winner should receive a copy of the drawings to keep with the trophy!

Glenda


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

52 dogs have been called back to the fifth series. Dogs 7, 9, 11, 27, 28, 40, 47, 61, 70, 73 were not called back. Dog #53 will start the Land Quad.


----------



## Janet Kimbrough (Aug 14, 2003)

Go Lee and #26 and Howard and #55 and defending champ #30.

Janet


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Test 5 - Land Quad with 2 Retired Guns
Updated 10:25 am

Contestants were greeted tody with bright sunny skies. The temperature is 20C with a slight breeze NE 13km/h. The forecast is for it to reamin sunny all day and reach a high of 27C. Lots of water is available in the holding blinds and a pool is available for the dogs to cool off in when leaving line. Today is probably a good day to have an early number.

Test 5 is a land quad with 2 retired guns. The long centre left gun, at 265 yards throwns right to left and retires. The right hand bird at 155 yards is thrown left to right and also retires. The short right centre bird is 120 yards and is thrown left to right. The left bird at 170 yards is also thrown left to right. The order of the guns is, long centre left retired, right retired, short cntre right and the go bird is the left mark. A hen pheasant is thrown for the go bird, a hen duck is throw for the short right mark, a cock pheasant is thrown at the right retired and a drake mallard is thrown for the long centre retired.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Its 3:00 pm and the last dog has just run. Callbacks will be posted when they are announced. That might not be until the Workers Party tonight. Stay tuned


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Callbacks: 42 dogs have been called back to Test 6. Dogs not called back: 8, 15, 23, 24, 25, 29, 30, 32, 46, 62. The 6th series will be a Land Blind back in the same field as Test 5.


----------



## cotts135 (Aug 5, 2008)

UUuuuuugh I see Tie the defending champ has been eliminated. One down, one to go.......... Go Grouse (68)


----------



## Wayne Dibbley (Jul 20, 2005)

Richard and Dice
Lee and Tess (Tessie Pooh)
Howard and the Gigalo
and Connie and Hammer still in it!!!!!! : )

Good luck and nail 'em!

The drawings and test reporst are awesome!!!

All the best

Wayne


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Test 6 - Land Blind with Dry Shot and Poison Bird
Updated 10:30am

Test 6 got underway at 7:30 am with female test dog AFC FTCH AFTCH Mjolnir’s Arwe Evenstar owned and handled by Peter Mottola. Topbrass Maple Pond Dusty owned and handled by Ken Crosby reurned as the male test dog. Both test dogs did well with just the poison bird in the field. After a brief discussion, the judges added a dry shot. The poison bird, right of line at 100 yards, shoots first followed by the dry shot to the left of line at 180 yards. The blind is 305 yards.


----------



## Ron Schuna (Jan 22, 2004)

Go Sally Ann!!!!!!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Callbacks: 35 dogs have been called back to the 7th series. Dogs no longer in contention 16, 26, 45, 54, 68, 69, 75. Test 7 will be a water blind and dog #12 will be the first dog.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2010)

GO #66 Ham!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Test 7 - Water Blind
Updated: 4:30 pm

The 7th series is a 190 yard water blind. A gunner sits near the in a white jacket to the right of the line near the beaver house, with a duck on the bow of the canoe. The bird planters are in a row boat to the left of line in dark clothing. Dogs are being run from a large flat rock typical of the Canadian shield terrain. A short entry into swimming water. the proper line cuts across a rocky island which has an old duckblind on it. The next obstacle encountered is the scent coming off the duck on the boat followed by the beaver house. The shoreline falls back from the beaver house and dogs that go behind cannot be seen. There are a number of stumps and grassy clumps to attract the dog’s attention along the way. The bird is planted in a clump of weeds at the shoreline just to the right of the 2 white birch trees at the end of the pond. A white dot on the photos indicates placement of the bird.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Callbacks: 27 dogs have been called back to the 8th series, a water quad back at the same property as the 7th series. Dog #22 will start. 8 dogs were not called back. They are: 13, 14, 41, 42, 50, 56, 58, 64


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Good luck, Bill and Ham!


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

Does anyone who has seen the work have any insight as to dogs that look real clean thus far? Whoever posts the synopsis of the US National Amateur does a great job indicating, handles/clean work etc. Good luck to all.


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

Beverly, I was there and, for the life of me, it was hard to keep track of who was truly clean. Probably, at least, ten dogs. David Yeo's dog looked good, Gerry Burmaster, Jerry Younglove, Pete Plourde all come to mind. I only know of one dog still in contention who has a handle and several who had big/moderate hunts. Otherwise, you could nitpick on whether some dogs hit all of the critical points on their blinds. 

An extremely well run Trial.


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

Oh yeah, and we were clean as heck until we bombed the seventh.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Test 8 - Water Triple with a Retired Gun
Updated: 11:40 am

After a heavy rain last night, the contestants are greeted with a sunny day. Starting temperature is 19C with a humidity level of 94%. There is a slight breeze W 9 km/h. The test was set up as a Quad with 2 retired guns. After the first test dog, Arwen handled on 2 birds, the long right reitired gun was removed from the test. The second test dog, Dusty ran the test as a triple with the long centre gun retired. Dusty handled on one bird. Both dogs had difficulty with the right hand boat bird which is thrown right to left at 90 yards. The shore is another 40 yards past the area of the fall. Both test dogs slid through the mark to the shore. Neither dog had difficulty with the left hand go bird at 65 yards along the shore. Although thrown from shore, the dogs must swim all the way. There is no romping water on this test, which takes about 20 minutes per dog. Both short guns are throwing hen mallards. The centre long retired gun is throwing a drake mallard at 180 yards. The pond is pristine with patches of lily pads through the test.


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

Wow! I didn't know that you were "Goldenboy" Mark! I was cheering for you. Going six series is still very commendable and you should be very proud.


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

Rats! I've been rooting for you and Medie, Mark.
Suzanne B


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

Suzanne Burr said:


> Rats! I've been rooting for you and Medie, Mark.
> Suzanne B


Suzanne and Beverly, Thanks! Making it to the 7th series was a thrill. Just wish the ride went a little longer... 

Medie and Silk were in nice shape when I left. They're a great team and I'm wishing them the best.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Callbacks: 19 dogs have been called back to the 9th series. Dogs called back are: 2, 4, 6, 12, 18, 19, 20, 35, 39, 43, 48, 49, 51, 53, 55, 57, 59, 66, 72. Dogs not called back: 1, 17, 21, 22, 33, 60, 63, 67. Dog 49 will start the 9th series which is planned to be a Land Triple.


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Good job Mark!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Good luck to Medie(Fluffys) and to Bill from "Little Miles"(My Momma).
Sue


----------



## wayne anderson (Oct 16, 2007)

Good luck to Jerry Burmaster, Richard Dresser and to the Youngloves, fellow Georgia "snowbirds!"


----------



## Janet Kimbrough (Aug 14, 2003)

Go Howard Go!!!! Howard Simson and L and L Just A Gigolo are playing in the 9th.

Janet


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Mark, congratulations on doing so well at the Amateur. Are you planning to come west for the National Open in Merritt, BC? Trek qualified in April, and we are planning to enter. Would be great to meet you and Trek's half-brother Blue.


----------



## Algoma Retriever Assoc (Aug 18, 2009)

Way to Go Gerry, both dogs through to the 9th!! The whole club is rooting for you and Casper and Diva


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Test 9 - Land Triple with 3 Retired Guns
Updated 10:20 am

Welcome to the last day of the 2010 National Amateur Retriever Championship. The contestants awoke to an overcast day the wind already picking up. The forecast for this afternoon is showers and a temperature of 24C. It is currently 20C with a humidex of 83%.

The first test dog was once again AFC FTCH AFTCH Mjolnir’s Arwen Evenstar, owned by Judy and Peter Motolla and handled by Peter. When Arwen ran, the long left bird was thrown left to right. Arwen did a good job on all 3 birds. When the second test dog, Topbrass Maple Pond Dusty ran, the long left bird was thrown right to left. Dusty went quite wide to the left of the bird and hooked over to the bird when he reached the end of the field. The judges decided to go with the original throw from left to right for the long left gun. Gunners retire for all 3 birds. The order is number 1, left long at 336 yards, number 2 centre 180 yards and number 3 165 yards. The centre gun throws right to left, and the right gun throws left to right. There is a drake mallard thrown at the long left gun, a hen mallard thrown at the centre gun, and a cock pheasant thrown at the right gun.


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

Good Luck in the 10th Jim Dorobek, Rich Dresser and Gerry Burmaster!!!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Callbacks Finalists called back to the 10th series. 2, 4, 6, 12, 18, 19, 20, 35, 39, 43, 48, 51, 53, 55, 72. Dog 72 will start Test 10, a planned Water Quad.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Test 10 - Water Quad with a Retired Gun
Updated 4:00 pm

After some brief rain showers while the 10th series was being set up, the first test dog was ready to run at 12:30 pm. Arwen performed her job as female test dog very well, The second test dog was FTCH AFTCH Revilo’s Cutting Edge owned by Marg & Tom Murray and handled by Marg. Nick also did a good job on the marks. The judges announce they were staying with the test and we were ready to run the first dog at 1:15 pm. The test is a water quad with the right centre gun retiring. The order of the guns is long left centre, long right centre, right and then left. Drake mallards are thrown for the long marks and hen mallards are thrown for the short marks. The wind has picked up significantly and is blowing from right to left across the test. The left bird is thrown left to right. All other birds are thrown right to left. There are 2 hard spits of land coming out from the left shore. The 2 right birds are thrown into cover and the left birds are thrown into the water. The left centre long bird is thrown from a boat, as is the right short bird. The distances are left 150 yards, left centre 235 yards, right centre retired 200 yards and the right mark is 135 yards.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Brandoned said:


> Good Luck in the 10th Jim Dorobek, Rich Dresser and Gerry Burmaster!!!


 
Could not have said it better myself!!!!!!! Can't forget Deuce too!!

Andy


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

Andy Carlson said:


> Could not have said it better myself!!!!!!! Can't forget Deuce too!!
> 
> Andy



Oh I can.......


----------



## Laird's Retrievers (Apr 20, 2007)

Now Brandon-


.......


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Finalists
2. Moira River Maddy, Owner/Handler Greg MacInnis

4. After Five, Owner/Handler Jim Dorobek

6. FTCH AFTCH Flatlands Sledgehammer, Owner/Handler Connie Swanson

12. CAFC Maxflys Lumpy, Owner Barbara & Jerry Younglove, Handler Jerry Younglove

18. Stormycreek's Old Salty, Owner/Handler David Yeo

19. FTCH AFTCH Ottercreek's Gryphon, Owner/Handler Larry Baker

20. FTCH AFTCH Pilkington Casper Of Mt Granite, Owner/Handler Gerry Burmaster

35. FTCH AFTCH She:kon Kawera Hon:sti, Owner/Handler Jim Green

39. FC AFC CFC CAFC Miss T MH, Owner/Handler Pete Plourde

43. Pikingtons Caesar Augustus, Owner/Handler John Unruh

48. FTCH Kapriver Emmy Lu, Owner/Handler Vic Ricci

51. The High Roller, Owner/Handler Richard Dresser

53. FTCH AFTCH Pilkingtons Kayte of Southgate, Owner/Handler William Cumming

55. L And L Just A Gigolo, Owner/Handler Howard Simson

72. FTCH AFTCH Baypoints Star of Ladnermarsh, Owner/Handler Jerome So


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

Laird's Retrievers said:


> Now Brandon-
> 
> 
> .......


For ONCE I'm going to bit my lip Chris, hard to believe isn't it?


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

the suspense is killing me!! my best friend and mentor is in this. fingers, toes and eyes crossed!!!!!-Paul


----------



## Joe Kuczynski (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm right with you Paul!!! Hoping for Pete & T!!!


----------



## Bob Walton (Jan 1, 2007)

A third prayer for Pete and Miss T.


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

*Finalists*
*2. Moira River Maddy, Owner/Handler Greg MacInnis*​* 4. After Five, Owner/Handler Jim Dorobek*
* 6. FTCH AFTCH Flatlands Sledgehammer, Owner/Handler Connie Swanson*
*12. CAFC Maxflys Lumpy, Owner Barbara & Jerry Younglove, Handler Jerry Younglove*
*18. Stormycreek's Old Salty, Owner/Handler David Yeo*
*19. FTCH AFTCH Ottercreek's Gryphon, Owner/Handler Larry Baker*
*20. FTCH AFTCH Pilkington Casper Of Mt Granite, Owner/Handler Gerry Burmaster*
*35. FTCH AFTCH She:kon Kawera Hon:sti, Owner/Handler Jim Green*
*39. FC AFC CFC CAFC Miss T MH, Owner/Handler Pete Plourde*
*43. Pikingtons Caesar Augustus, Owner/Handler John Unruh*
*48. FTCH Kapriver Emmy Lu, Owner/Handler Vic Ricci*
*51. The High Roller, Owner/Handler Richard Dresser*
*53. FTCH AFTCH Pilkingtons Kayte of Southgate, Owner/Handler William Cumming*
*55. L And L Just A Gigolo, Owner/Handler Howard Simson*
*72. FTCH AFTCH Baypoints Star of Ladnermarsh, Owner/Handler Jerome So*


----------



## wayne anderson (Oct 16, 2007)

Suspense is getting to me--still pulling for my "snowbird buddies in So. Ga."--Jerry B., Richard D., Jim D. and the Youngloves.


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

Congrats Connie Swanson!


----------



## Janet Kimbrough (Aug 14, 2003)

Congrats to all the finalists and Big Congrats to Connie Swanson and Sledge!!!

Janet Kimbrough


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Congratulations to Connie and all the Finalists!!

Andy


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

What Andy said! Congratulations to Connie and Sledge and all the finalists!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Winner - 2010 National Amateur Championship

*

6. FTCH AFTCH Flatlands Sledgehammer, Owner/Handler Connie Swanson
*


----------



## moonstonelabs (Mar 17, 2006)

Connie and her dog are a great team. How cool is it to not only win a national but to get paid to paint your own portrait!

Bill


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Connie on the win and also to the finalist.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

WTG Connie!


----------



## Alain (Dec 9, 2005)

Congradulation to Connie and Sledge, also to all finaliste.
A special Bravo to Greg McInnis and Maddy.

AJ


----------



## Connie Swanson (May 31, 2005)

Thank you all, I'm still having trouble believing it! What a great job put on by the hosting club, lovely tests & generosity by the judges, great dog work keeping competition stiff.

And a beautiful last series that got answers on every bird: a terrific way to end a wonderful National.

And my Wedgie boy: what precision & consistency; I don't think he really needed me there at all the whole week, but he made me feel like part of the team the whole time. It's what it's all about, an unforgettable experience.

Connie


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

How wonderful Connie congratulations!!!!!!!!


----------

